# Delete Account - Underage.



## DrGreenThumb7987 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello i have found my son on this site he is only 16. Please delete this account it is in violation of tos.

Thank you.


----------



## justperk (Feb 1, 2010)

and he has THAT grow in your garage?


----------



## turkish420 (Feb 1, 2010)

talk about not paying any attention to your kid!


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Feb 1, 2010)

So you didn't notice this in your garage?


----------



## potroast (Feb 1, 2010)

heehee, you guys crack me up.


----------



## Straight up G (Feb 2, 2010)

DrGreenThumb7987 said:


> Hello i have found my son on this site he is only 16. Please delete this account it is in violation of tos.
> 
> Thank you.


fyi you should not have posted you could loose your kid for this..

you found his grow?, well then break it out bro its all good bitch


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2010)

bahahahaha awesome! green thumbs through and through


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 2, 2010)

Jesus. I go to sleep and wake up, and theirs minors everywhere. It's like a fucking candy shop anynore...


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 2, 2010)

so.. are you guys going to fall for it 
are you going to delete his account


yeah.. this is kind of hard to miss
so where does he park his car
this was all to get his account deleted and it didnt work all they did was close it from his side so that he can not log in
now he's stuck with the pain of reading comments like "he made all this up to get his account delete" and never being able to respond...lol


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Feb 2, 2010)

lol, that is some funny shit right there.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 2, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> so.. are you guys going to fall for it
> are you going to delete his account
> 
> 
> ...


 i tend to agree.. the other week he said that he was only 16 and now this.. i find it kinda hard for a 16 year old to be having this kind of kit.. w/e though..


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 2, 2010)

im sure the kid just said that was his hamster cage.


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 2, 2010)

hey mom
dont go in the garage i'm breading hampsters 
park you car on the street


all that happened was his grow started looking impressive and he gat all noid 'n shit 
- with all this said it looks good bro wish you could comment on it but now you can only look and not be herd ,,so sad


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 2, 2010)

It does look good, plus rep to the man who assed himself out!


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Feb 2, 2010)

damn, he had it going on! Is that cabinet on rollers?

If he had doors on both sides, it would have been easy to work with.


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 2, 2010)

It looks like a pantry on rollers, gutted. The dude did a good job. That 5shit is right. As soon as those bitches took flight , he lost his cool.

And he had a veg chamber! Rofll I'm hating on dude now. Sell me that shit son, or tell your mom to hit me up. 

We can work something out..


----------



## pergamum362 (Feb 2, 2010)

lol....just too funny.or what if thats really not his grow...he just wanted to seem cool to people on the web..lol..not as funny as mommy missin that cabinet, or what if thats MOMMYS CABINET and she didnt know he was documenting it.lol even funnier.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Feb 3, 2010)

pergamum362 said:


> lol....just too funny.or what if thats really not his grow...he just wanted to seem cool to people on the web..lol..not as funny as mommy missin that cabinet, or what if thats MOMMYS CABINET and she didnt know he was documenting it.lol even funnier.


Oh man, the plot thickens!


----------



## BorgClone (Feb 3, 2010)

TheConstantGardner said:


> Oh man, the plot thickens!


Im sensing the start of an epic thread HAHA...

"Hey son what are the boxes and lights for?" 

-"Oh never mind that mom its my science project, the importance of light in plant life cycle!"


----------



## JN811 (Feb 3, 2010)

I really doubt that a 16 year old made that... Not saying one couldnt, just saying I doubt it. Especially if its in his moms house...


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Feb 3, 2010)

Straight up G said:


> fyi you should not have posted you could loose your kid for this..
> 
> you found his grow?, well then break it out bro its all good bitch


 
LMFAO!!!!


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Feb 3, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Jesus. I go to sleep and wake up, and theirs minors everywhere. It's like a fucking candy shop anynore...


Heard tha loud and clear.. WTF?


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Feb 3, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> so.. are you guys going to fall for it
> are you going to delete his account
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think he smoked some really good Sativa, and his all geeked out, and he thinks the boys are after him. If this is the case, I know how he feels.. Some of that strong ass Sativa will bug you out BIGTIME!!


----------



## JN811 (Feb 3, 2010)

I think his mother should be a bit more concerned about whats in her garage rather than her son on this site..... lmao. this aint legit..


----------



## Bryguy420 (Feb 7, 2010)

Whatever. He's sixteen and he says on his grow journal that he just picked these up from a "reputable hempshop". Then he takes them home and goes through all of this, just to get caught by mommy? Nah. He probably has a friend that grows and she just found out that he's been accessing this site, and learning how to grow (did you see his pic of the shrimpy plant that's flowering right now? that's probably his real grow). He just took some pictures of a friend's well thought out grow, and decided to impress us with his bullshit.


----------

